# D800 for action?



## poker_jake (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm making a jump to full frame and would like to know if the D800 is going to be decent for action shots, mainly for airshows. I shoot landscapes but love to shoot airshows and planes as well. I thought about just buying a D700 (or even a D7000) but the 12mp is kind of preventing me because I like to print on canvas up to 30x20 plus the added video of the D800 would be nice. Any help wold be great, I know it's not out yet but trying to plan the jump to Nikon.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 10, 2012)

D7000 has a 16MP sensor and it does video.  It also has a faster burst rate (6fps) than the D800 (4fps) which might be required for shooting sports.  
If you really want to spend the $$$ on the D800 and would like to get one in the next couple of months, you should pre-order now.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 10, 2012)

20X30 is not a problem with D700. Even though Nikon meant D800 for studio work instead of action, I'd say that if its noise handling capability is equivalent to D700, then it's definitely capable of action shots. However, many people feel that the burst rate isn't good enough because it's not as good as the D700. For action shots, this can be important. Video wise, it's definitely a very nice function to have over the D700.

I honestly don't think you will be disappointed with the D800 despite how it's being positioned as a studio camera as long as you are fine with the burst rate.


----------



## MReid (Feb 10, 2012)

This is an application where 36mp would really be worth it.
The ability to crop and still retain a good amount of pixels would be worth every penny.


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, the D800 would be decent for shooting daytime action, but the FPS rate and ISO performance are not really up to indoor action shooting standards

You don't need more than 10 MP to print 20x30 on canvas.


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, looks like I will preorder a D800. I like the idea of 100% viewfinder, 1080p video and 36mp for cropping if necessary. The burst rate of the D800 is only 1 fps less than my current 60d so that won't be an issue. Sure it would be nice to have 8-9 fps but the buffer won't be able to hold many without slowing down anyway.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2012)

D800's top firing rate is 5 to 6 FPS with the grip attached and in any capture size other than FX...so, that's decent...you can shoot good action shots at 6 frames per second. No issues with that.

Another nice thing is the  42 millisecond lag time--this is just ever-so-slightly longer than the true "flagship" Nikon bodies...in my experience it is shutter lag time, more than framing rate, that determines how easily a camera can be used to capture action. If the shutter's actuation is VERY SOON after the shutter release is pressed, then the camera will be useful for capturing split-second events. 42 milliseconds is a superb time for a camera in this class!!!


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 11, 2012)

I would wait for the D400

Make sure you have budgeted for FX lenses to take full advantage of the sensor size, also you will need massive memory on you PC to handle the huge file size.  Other than that looks like a great camera


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 11, 2012)

here is the thing i have learned, if someone tells someone that another camera is better then it is instantly to that person. the d700 takes great shots higher fps and great for indoor low light. the d800 yeah 36 mp but with the slow fps and poor iso quality why get it? 

wait for the d400 and see what those specs are. 

the d4 is nice 12 fps and 25800 ISO


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 11, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:
			
		

> here is the thing i have learned, if someone tells someone that another camera is better then it is instantly to that person. the d700 takes great shots higher fps and great for indoor low light. the d800 yeah 36 mp but with the slow fps and poor iso quality why get it?
> 
> wait for the d400 and see what those specs are.
> 
> the d4 is nice 12 fps and 25800 ISO



The D800 has what I'm looking for in a camera, full frame and it will be fine in low light for what I do. The video is a plus, and the ability to heavily crop and maintain resolution. With nice FX lenses it will be great. True, I wish it shot more than 4 fps (my 5fps 60d works fine for action) but I'm not worried and I'm not shelling out 6k for a d4.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2012)

As far as action you might want to look at the D4.  Same sensor as D800, but on the D800 the fps and ISO has been decreased as a result of the 36 MEGapixels. And for action fps may matter to you.


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 11, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> As far as action you might want to look at the D4.  Same sensor as D800, but on the D800 the fps and ISO has been decreased as a result of the 36 MEGapixels. And for action fps may matter to you.



Yeah but I'm not paying 6k on a camera alone for a hobby, my wife already thinks the 6k I'm spending on a d800 and lenses is crazy but I keep telling her its a video camera also for capturing our kids memories...lol...its really for daddy


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought the d800 was stuck at 4FPS and that wasn't changeable even adding a battery pack? Where did you find out it was expandable to 5-6FPS?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> I thought the d800 was stuck at 4FPS and that wasn't changeable even adding a battery pack? Where did you find out it was expandable to 5-6FPS?



Nikon MB-D12 Battery Grip for D800 &#8211; Multi Power Battery Pack | Nikon D800


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 11, 2012)

When you're talking about shooting something like air shows that would likely require some long glass... why not shoot a crop body?  That grip on the D800 that will get you the 6FPS is an extra $500 and the 6FPS is only in DX mode anyway.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> When you're talking about shooting something like air shows that would likely require some long glass... why not shoot a crop body?  That grip on the D800 that will get you the 6FPS is an extra $500 and I think the *6FPS is only in DX mode anyway*.



^^^correct according to everything I read too, crop mode to cut that nasty *36 *number back!



> While D800 has the highest resolution, sports and photojournalists might still prefer Nikon D700  because it can shoot fast action photography with fast continous  shooting speed. (D700 can shoot up to 8 fps with battery grip attached  while D800 only can shoot 4fps at full resolution and max. *6fps in  cropped resolution with battery grip*.
> 
> source: http://www.radiantlite.com/2012/02/nikon-d800-small-in-size-huge-in-resolution.html


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 11, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> When you're talking about shooting something like air shows that would likely require some long glass... why not shoot a crop body?  That grip on the D800 that will get you the 6FPS is an extra $500 and the 6FPS is only in DX mode anyway.



The grip may be an upgrade down the road after a few months of testing. I'm still trying to decide on some long glass. I wish NIKON had something comparable to canons 100-400mm L, so far the sigma 120-400 has caught my eye.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2012)

poker_jake said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Nikon  24-70 and 70-200, but if i need 400 anytime soon I favor this one over the selections you mentioned:  Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 200-400mm f/4G ED VR II Lens 2187 B&H Photo

It will have a constant aperture instead of the kit styles with their variable, plus its sharpness can't be argued with for a long zoom


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 11, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> I have the Nikon  24-70 and 70-200, but if i need 400 anytime soon I favor this one over the selections you mentioned:  Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 200-400mm f/4G ED VR II Lens 2187 B&H Photo
> 
> It will have a constant aperture instead of the kit styles with their variable, plus its sharpness can't be argued with for a long zoom



Ive looked at that one but just a tad out of my price range. Might have to rent it sometime though.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 11, 2012)

poker_jake said:


> The grip may be an upgrade down the road after a few months of testing. I'm still trying to decide on some long glass. I wish NIKON had something comparable to canons 100-400mm L, so far the sigma 120-400 has caught my eye.



IMO, the 100-400L is not a great lens.  It is relatively soft and the push-pull design is quite awkward.

You could also take a look at the Sigma 150-500.


----------



## APHPHOTO (Feb 12, 2012)

Why not get the d3s? You keep mentioning cropping pictures. Unless you taking a picture of a beach and want to end up with a grain of sand. I wouldnt worry about the crop issue.


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 12, 2012)

APHPHOTO said:


> Why not get the d3s? You keep mentioning cropping pictures. Unless you taking a picture of a beach and want to end up with a grain of sand. I wouldnt worry about the crop issue.



Then I would just get the D700 with battery grip for half the price. I'm interested in the HD video in the D800, also cropping airshow photos where I might not have the reach of a long lens and maintaining resolution. BTW how are the Nikon 1.7 and 2.0 teleconverters?


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 12, 2012)

I still don't understand why the D7K isn't an option for you.  It has the HD video, the crop factor and the resolution and you'll be able to get a longer lens with the $2000-2500 (w/grip) you'll save over the D800 rather than getting a teleconverter and making an otherwise nice lens look like chit.


----------



## poker_jake (Feb 12, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why the D7K isn't an option for you.  It has the HD video, the crop factor and the resolution and you'll be able to get a longer lens with the $2000-2500 (w/grip) you'll save over the D800 rather than getting a teleconverter and making an otherwise nice lens look like chit.



I want full frame for land/cityscapes, portraits and nature shots which is more important than "extra reach" from crop sensor. I'd rather have a 300mm full frame shot than a crop sensor at 200mm. I'm thinking of the d700 with grip but the wife wants video.


----------

